# how to smoke a venison ham... (roast)



## oonighttrain (Nov 26, 2007)

i have a hunk of venison that i believe is a roast.. maybe a ham?? not sure.. 

i have it soaking in butter milk right now..

its probably 7 pounds or so.. 

what temp should i use, how long? what temp should i get it to?


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 26, 2007)

I've neer done it but here's a thread that may be what your looking for:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ht=venison+ham


----------



## gramason (Nov 26, 2007)

Did a fresh deer roast yesterday, I rubbed it and wrapped with bacon. It turned out great, very moist. Cooked to 160.


----------



## richtee (Nov 26, 2007)

Here's my experience with a shoulder roast:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...light=shoulder


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 26, 2007)

Sister-In-Law down in Houston has an old wooden spoon with a pointed handle. She pokes a bunch of holes in a venison roast then inserts strips of jalapeno pepper (you can use a thin blade knife). Wraps the roast with bacon and into the oven. 
Makes a really good roast. You get a bit of pepper here and there in the slices and the bacon kept it from totally drying out. Gotta watch venison, no fat.
Made some good sammies.
Pretty sure this would work in a smoker and add some super flavor. I don't have any roasts or I would try it. 
MO is in muzzleloader season now, I might stoke up the smokepole and go see if I can get another one if the weather holds.


----------

